# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Pimsleur - Why is this necessary?

## fortheether

Hello,
  This is my attempt to repeat what Pimsleur says on Level 1 - Lesson 29.  The tape says it means "Why is this necessary?".  I can't find how to spell it.   
Thank you,
Scott

----------


## Оля

Ты произносишь: "ну надо ж*а*"   ::  
А что ты хочешь сказать этой фразой? 
"Ну надо же!" = "Oho!" "You don't say so!" etc
"Why is this necessary?" = "Почему это необходимо?"

----------


## Rtyom

- Почему это необходимо?
- Ну, надо же! _(голосом fortheether)_  ::

----------


## Оля

> - Почему это необходимо?
> - Ну, надо же! _(голосом fortheether)_

   ::   ::

----------


## fortheether

Thank you! 
Scott

----------


## Sir Krist

nu nada zhe/ my friend told me that was like saying "what the heck or what the F***"

----------

